# Hi, newby here



## cougar93r (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi, my name is Sandi and I live in Tucson, Arizona and have been doing crafts for at least 30 years. I love to crochet, plastic canvas and do some knitting but still learning that craft. Right now I am in the middle of learning to do the crocodile stitch and am making a scarf so we will see how that turns out. (attached is the beginning of the scarf)

I am excited to get to know everyone here, to share, and see what I can learn.


----------



## robo91150 (Feb 2, 2011)

beautiful, could you share how that's done


----------



## cougar93r (Feb 1, 2011)

: http://www.mediafire.com/folder/q2ec6ev6u2zsz
Sure, go to my above link and I have posted the videos to learn how to do it along with some patterns to try.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

That pattern is way cool!! Thanks for posting the info. I'm going there now.


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

I've seen the pattern in print, but the photo is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ose (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Sandi,.
that looks very pretty! I do not crotchet much, but have a friend who does and will show her! I am in Tennessee . Welcome to the club 
Ose


----------



## cougar93r (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, I am anxious to learn a lot here and to also help others.


----------



## plainjane (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------



## cougar93r (Feb 1, 2011)

THANK YOU! HOW IS YOUR WEATHER THERE? BEEN HEARING AND SEEING ALL THE SNOW IN THE EAST, DOES THAT INCLUDE YOU ALSO?


----------



## nahid_m (Jul 27, 2011)

Nahid


----------



## nahid_m (Jul 27, 2011)

I.m Nahid and thank you so much, I am anxious to learn a lot here about crocheting and knitting patterns, but i could not use patterns or other subject via yo tub, face book or twiter.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and thank you for the link, going to check it out.


----------



## GilShalos (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello, I am from Germany and I make crochet too. But this crocodile stitch I have never seen before. It's beautiful and I hope I can learn this.
My English is not so good, but I hope you understand.

Have a nice day
Best regards
Gil


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Going to check out this link, love the stitch.


----------



## gingersnap1945 (Feb 11, 2013)

I tried to get this pattern & it was gonna cost me...I wanted free patterns...this is not what I was wanting...I so wanted the crocodile stitch & this looked so easy. BUT I guess not, I'll go some place else where it doesn't cost me to learn how to do this easy stitch. WHY would you have to pay for something, when you can go some place else & get it for free?
Ginger


----------

